# Arturia Analog Lab



## passsacaglia (Dec 29, 2016)

Will try to make this short:

Been looking at the Arturia sale and the 44 bucks price for the Analog Lab is very tempting.
Any of you using it - what do you "miss" ? Are the sounds from the synths good picks u think?
Been looking at the interface etc, didn't find any sequencer/arp inside it, will ofc mostly use it for the sounds that comes with it, haven't plan to buy the V collection, too pricy atm etc and I have all the good freebies and loving the stuff that comes with Logic X.

If I go with it, I was also thinking of buying a Sequencer plugin - found The Grid at Logic Cafe. Does it have any competitors you would recommend? 
When TAL have their next sale I'll 99% buy the UNO, love the arp function.

Been getting good recommendations and thoughts from our buddy synthpunk on this and other synths etc but as always, more feedback is welcomed. Would be cool if they had some sort of arp/sequencer in it but...maybe there are other cheap options of good synths with built in sequencer/step sequencers (take the tracks from Stranger Things for example..), love to play around with those kind of things. At the moment I'm just using LPX's arpeggiator which works nice.

Anyhow, Analog Lab users - comments?
The Grid - for making step sequences - competitors?
Other cheap and good synths with sequencers? - Otherwise...I'll prob go with the Korg Monlogue or smthn similar in the future for a synth with step sequencer to play around with. Don't own any hardware synths yet!

All the best,
D-man


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 29, 2016)

Analog lab is like a best of presets version of the analog collection so if you think that is something that will be helpful to you I think $44 is a good deal.

I used some step sequencing stuff in reaktor here and there I find Logics built-in arpeggiator very useful as you know  there are some good videos on YouTube on using it

Monologue will be fun especially for $300.

I've been doing a lot of stranger thing type sounds for another artist using Bazille.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 29, 2016)

I started with Analog Lab and eventually graduated to the full collection when it went on sale so I could tweak the sounds. It is like most factory sounds, there are some really great sounds and some stinkers. Of course if you put me together with someone else who said the same thing, my great would be their stinkers and my stinkers would be their great. There is much variety in sounds so that is to be expected. For 44 buckaroos, yes well worth it. Lots of fun for a little bit of money.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 29, 2016)

Also if you don't already have them, Uhe has several free synths on their website. This one is a scaled down version of Zebra, Zebralette: http://www.u-he.com/cms/zebralette BTW, I forgot to mention, I rarely use the Arturia stuff in tracks. I like to play around with them because they are emulations of the old stuff that I could not afford back then. For analog sounds I use Diva, XILs Lab Poly KB II (now III) and OP-X Pro-II. If all I had was Arturia, I'd use them in tracks though.


----------



## passsacaglia (Dec 30, 2016)

@synthpunk Thx a lot ! Yes, I was thinking about that I mean it's not a fortune. Ohh, so Reaktor has a step sequencer you can use/borrow for your synths?
@SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. Much appreciated and also to see what you have. Zebralette - got it, just swiped over all its sounds right now, amazing amount of cool weird sounds. As synthpunk mentioned earlier, the retro synth has indeed great sound and found almost, almost all of the Stranger Things soundtrack sounds in there, or at least some that I could create the "same" sounds in. Which is good.

But yes, a good amount of sounds for less cash is good.
One question to mr pianissimo, what are the possibilities to tweak or use the functionalities of the synths own effects, let's say in this video at *14mins *in he puts up the Synclav - it says Repeat / Arpeggio and then the buttons aswell as PATTERN, he does not open it up but is this possible in the Analog lab ? Or do I have to go to another effeect/tool for the arp/seq. ?



Happy New Year guys btw!


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 30, 2016)

You cannot change the synths themselves, but you can affect their sounds after they leave the synth, on a limited basis. For instance, it has ADSR and you can use that to make long sounds short, but if the preset is short, you cannot make it longer. You cannot change the modulation on the filter. That is inside of the synth and you cannot edit the synth. There are arpeggio preset sounds but you cannot change the arpeggiator. But most DAWs have a MIDI arpeggiator built in so you can choose a plain sound and use your DAW to arpeggiate. Plus there is cool arpeggiation 3rd party software out there that you can use, like Cthulhu by Steve Duda, creator of Serum synth:



Cthulhu: https://www.xferrecords.com/products/cthulhu

Analog Lab is like an advertisement that you pay for, or a paid cheap ever-lasting demo. They hope that you will love the sounds and then buy the full version, so you can tweak the synths themselves. It worked on me. They put the full package on sale every once in a while. Watch for that and then you can have the full power...affordable. But the Analog lab presets are fun. That may be all that you need. 4000+ presets. More fun than a barrel of duckbill platypuses. Here is a regular guy like us, showing the Lab and its capabilities and limits in a simple way. He is not a concert pianist, so it is not a concert, but he simply shows you the sounds and controls. This video is from 4 years ago, so it is the old interface. The new interface that you will get is better but the sounds are exactly the same.


----------



## passsacaglia (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks a bunch!!
B o u g h t ! Let's game! And thanks for Cthulhu! Will check if Logic's built in arp etc will be good for now which I think, that one looks fab too! Now I have some great presets to play around with and hopefully use a lot in further productions and films/series!


----------

